# Ablaufloch Anka



## Meterjäger (8. Juli 2011)

Hab mal wieder ne komische Frage!
Habe an meiner Anka 2 Ablauflöcher an Bug und Heck!(Sitzflächen)
Im Laufe des Jahres sammelt sich ja viel Wasser durch reinregnen an!
Sind diese Löcher nur dazu da,um einlaufendes Wasser,das an anderer Stelle(z.B beschädigter Boden) eingedrungen ist,abzulassen?
Kann/darf ich sie abdichten?
Haben diese Löcher evtl. noch ne andere Funktion?
Was mir nämlich Sorge bereitet,ist die Tatsache,das nach der Saison,wenn ich das Boot einlagere,enorm viel Wasser aus dem Rumpf(Hohlkörper läuft)!
Und ich wundere mich,warum im Laufe des Jahres der E-Motor immer mehr zu kämpfen hat|rolleyes!Ps,Titel ist wohl fahndungsverdächtig,ich habs auch grad gemerkt!


----------



## bubi10_4 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Hallo Meterjäger, ich habe auch ein Anka habe aber nur hinten ein Loch ( würde auch gern wissen wozu ). Letzten Herbst hatte ich auch einige Liter Wasser drin nun weiß ich aber nicht ob durch Regen oder ob von Außen. Habe im Frühjahr mein Anka Überarbeitet, neue Farbe u.s.w. Ich hatte noch eine alte Flasche aus Alu habe den Hals dieser Flasche eingeklebt mit Verschluß nun werde ich sehen ob dieses Jahr wieder soviel Wasser drin ist. Hier mal ein Bild davon. Vieleicht können uns noch andere Anka Besitzer Aufklären?

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Moin,

ich gehe davon aus, dass die Anka doppelschalig ist.
Dann sind die Ablauföffnungen für genau den Zweck da, wie Du ihn beschreibst.
Nur sollte sich- theoretisch- kein Wasser im Hohlraum befinden- so der Kahn dicht ist.
Ist er aber offensichtlich nicht.
Ich würde einen Industriestaubsauger so an die Öffnung anschließen, dass er Überdruck aufbaut (geht bei den meisten, einfach den Schlauch umstecken).
Dann die fraglichen Stellen mit Seifenlauge einpinseln; wo es undicht ist, gibt es Blasen.
Oft sind die doppelschaligen Boote an der Naht zwischen Ober- und Unterschale undicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## bubi10_4 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Hallo Volkerma, Ich bin mir sicher das Anka einschalig ist. Bin mir auch zu 80zig Prozent sicher das es bei mir Regenwasser war aber 100 Prozentig weiß ich es erst im Herbst da mein Anka von Außen komplett neu. Es gibt aber noch eine Möglichkeit das Wasser in den Luftkästen eindringen kann, von innen wo sie Einlaminiert sind ( werde schauen ob ich noch einige Bilder habe).   

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## bubi10_4 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Hier noch ein Bild wo Wasser eindringen könnte.

Gruß Mario


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Danke Mario,

Ihr kennt die Boote besser, ich sehe nur manchmal welche auf dem Wasser.
Sind diese(r) Ka(ä)sten Auftriebskörper; laufen die voll?
Kann man jedoch genauso prüfen.


----------



## bubi10_4 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Hallo ja sind Auftriebskörper aber laufen nicht voll (jedenfalls bei mir nicht war nur ca. 1-1,5 Liter Wasser vorn und hinten) Diese sind bei manchen auch Ausgeschäumt. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen hoffe das sich hier noch ein Paar Profis melden.

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Richtig das sind Auftriebskörper welche die ANKA unsinkbar macht. Der Kiel der ANKA ist auch nicht voll ausgefüllt. Wenn da irgendwo Wasser drin ist, dann die ANKA mit den Löchern nach unten austrocknen lassen. Meistens sind es kleine Risse im Boden oder ebend genau an der Kante der Auftriebskörper wo Wasser rein kommt. Solche Risse entstehen in der Regel recht schnell, wenn man die ANKA ohne Holzboden benutzt, das sollte man tunlichst vermeiden.

Komplett dicht machen würde ich die Löcher nicht, da man die sicher irgendwann mal braucht.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## bubi10_4 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Hallo ja sind Auftriebskörper aber laufen nicht voll (jedenfalls bei mir nicht war nur ca. 1-1,5 Liter Wasser vorn und hinten) Diese sind bei manchen auch Ausgeschäumt. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen hoffe das sich hier noch ein Paar Profis melden.

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## bubi10_4 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Hallo Toxic Toolz, deshalb habe ich ja diesen Flaschenhals eingeklebt es kann kein Rewgenwasser rein und im Herbst Umdrehen und alles raus.

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## Meterjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Also bei mir ist da schon jede Menge Wasser drin!
Und ich benutze auch keine Bodenbretter#t
Abdichten werde ich mal lieber nicht,wer weiss,wo doch noch Wasser eindringt!
Würde Bauschaum zum vorläufigen Abdichten gehen?Oder irgend was Anderes,das man nach der Saison wieder rauskriegt?


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Nimm bitte keinen Schaum, schon gar nicht Bauschaum.
Es gibt keinen Schaum, der sich auf Dauer nicht vollsaugt.
Wenn da Wasser rein kommt, ist irgendwas kaputt.
Such die Stellen, und laminier drüber.
Dann haste was Gescheites.


----------



## teddy- (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

stimmt nimm kein bauschaum

ich hatte auch immer wasser drin beim restaurieren habe ich gemerkt das wo die luftkammer auf dem boden aufgeklebt ist sich der kleber gelöst hat und da das wasser eingedrungen ist die beschädigung hatte ich erst gesehn wo ich die farbe runtergeschliffen hab vieleicht ist ja auch bei dir da das problem

gruß stephan


----------



## Meterjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Ok!
Werde mal sehen,ob ich was finde!


----------



## Zander_Spezi (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ablaufloch Anka*

Hallo 

ich bin auch Anka besitzer und hatte bis jetzt glück mit rissen bzw wasser in den luftkammern,meine anka steht aber auch 365 tage im wasser

kann aber von kollegen aus meinem schuppen berichten das sie kleine haarrisse im buk und heck bzw an den klebestellen hatten und daraufhin übers jahr natürlich ne menge wasser auch mal reinläuft,diese kleinen risse die irgendwann auch mal grösser werden werden von meinen kollegen meistens mit diesen faser oder gfk matten und den kleber abgedichtet...

ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen


----------

